# What decals/stickers do you have on your Cruze Diesel?



## reemusk (Apr 20, 2013)

I know it's silly, but I like to throw an interesting decal or two on my vehicles. Not Calvin pissing on stuff, but like a small "+5 HP" sticker, or a decal for a forum I follow. 

Whatcha got? Anything diesel specific?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

The issue I have with stickers is they tend age after a while then look plain ugly. The only ones I stick on is a small Apple computer sticker in the lower right corner of my rear window and if it ages I simply razor blade it off.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a cruzetalk.com decal on the upper part of my rear windshield and a TURBODIESEL badge that I added.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

None, I don't like decals/stickers. I don't have any on my Cobalt either - and that car _could_ have a long list of them. But it won't ever get any.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

I have a Cruze decal on the windshield, a small Kicker sticker on the upper right rear window, and (just for laughs) a Panty Dropper sticker on the inside of the trunk lid! Lol 
























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Decals or stickers are not allowed on any car I've ever owned, the only exception being the dealer's "next oil change due" sticker in the upper inside corner of the windshield.


- Joe


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i keep all stickers off my car because with age they decay as others have mentioned and look plain fugly. only time i put stickers up is if i am sponsored and have to. heck i took the stupid badge from the dealer off the moment it rolled off the lot as well as the stupid license plate bracket. i like the factory 2.0 badge


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am surprised the cruzetalk.com sticker has held up quite well. I got it when I became a "lifetime member"


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

MP81 said:


> None, I don't like decals/stickers. I don't have any on my Cobalt either - and that car _could_ have a long list of them. But it won't ever get any.


Agreed.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am quite happy with the standard badges that came with my car, including 3 diesel badges. 1 on the trunk and one on each front door.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> I have a cruzetalk.com decal on the upper part of my rear windshield and a TURBODIESEL badge that I added.


Do you have a link or a picture of the badge on your car? I was looking around on eBay for some but the shipping prices are ridiculous on the already expensive part. Not sure what kind would look best on the trunk lid.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> Do you have a link or a picture of the badge on your car? I was looking around on eBay for some but the shipping prices are ridiculous on the already expensive part. Not sure what kind would look best on the trunk lid.


 Car needed a wash when this picture was taken. I have seen them on E-Bay and they come in a set of 3 in most cases.

View attachment 171113


http://www.originalpartsgroup.com.au/BADGE-KIT-HOLDEN-CRUZE-DIESEL-DOORS--BOOT.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> Do you have a link or a picture of the badge on your car? I was looking around on eBay for some but the shipping prices are ridiculous on the already expensive part. Not sure what kind would look best on the trunk lid.


Post 18 in this thread

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/40586-diesel-emblems-2.html


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Seems like a lot of people that have several stickers on their cars are just passive aggressive people. I just like to say what's on my mind. Generally thats not much lol.


----------



## reemusk (Apr 20, 2013)

Good to know so many people took the time to come into a post about stickers and decals to say they don't have stickers and decals, lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

This was the question they asked us when selecting jurors for jury duty lol.


My '53 has a Social Distortion vinyl decal in the back window.

Cruzen has 0. I even took the warnings off the visors  my personalized plate is for my favorite band though. 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

reemusk said:


> Good to know so many people took the time to come into a post about stickers and decals to say they don't have stickers and decals, lol


That's what I was thinking lol 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Must be getting old and stupid, what does a diesel have to do with loading up your vehicle with stickers? Even removed all the dealers stickers from all my vehicles, really not getting paid to advertise them. And certainly refuse to wear a tee shirt as a walking bill board for some corporation.

Political stickers are just begging for more problems. Know some people that wrecked their rear window defrosters by trying to get an old sticker off. Was hesitant on buying this motorhome, previous owner had a huge Budweiser sign covering the rear window, blocking vision. Took me several hours to get that dang thing off, so at least I can see what's in back with the rear view mirror.

One sticker I have to put on each year is on the rear license plate. Feel at times for my 75 bucks I should get two since it is the law to also have a front license plate. But okay with this, as this will be twice the work. To do it right, have to remove the plate, use a heat gun to get the old sticker off, they don't stick very well if you stack them. Clean the plate off for a good surface so the new sticker will hold. If I don't, and it falls off, can be in for a 200 buck fine. 

Could save a little money by purchasing a state park sticker for my motorhome, but these are really a PITA to remove.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Was gonna post my pic but realized it was Diesel. My vinyl is a black "1.4 Movement" on the trunk above the Malibu Turbo badge. Normally I put them on the windows and not the paint but I did this time. I'm most likely gonna take it of after the winter. My other car they are black on tinted windows so they are only visible standing still. Only the door ones are there to stand out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, would consider adding a "2" in front of my "LT" in the back, bugged me at first, but said the heck with it. 

Ha, remember when they use to put the make of the vehicle in English, today, have to memorized a bunch of hieroglyphics to figure who manufactured the vehicle. Well the same thing on all the dash controls that use to be in English.

Still left that "turbo" at the rear of my Supra, ha, this is something I would like to keep a secret.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am a sticker *****. I switch them out every 6 to 9 months. This is my 3rd set, and I've run the Cruzetalk, #teamrecall, etc. previous.









Back Window. That bottom sticker is the Chevy Racing logo.









Side Window









and of course the front lip


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See some vehicles with chrome letters on the back, 4WD, would like to find chrome letters for 1WD on my Cruze.

When driving on slippery roads, have to switch off the traction control so the engine won't kill, so only one of the four wheels is spinning when I hit the gas.

This is indubitably one wheel drive.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Small Michigan mitten holding a spraygun.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

JoeInMilwaukee said:


> Decals or stickers are not allowed on any car I've ever owned, the only exception being the dealer's "next oil change due" sticker in the upper inside corner of the windshield.
> 
> 
> - Joe


I don't even allow that one - it's always wrong.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

"Your next oil change is in 3,000 miles!"

"Nope!"


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I put my K&N stickers on my rear quarter windows but only to distinguish my white Cruze from the other 3 white Cruzes when I go to pick my daughter up from school (i.e. so she knows it's Dad's Cruze).


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

No decals, not even a dealer decal. However, I have a magnetic "bumper sticker" on each car's butt. It's bright yellow with black lettering and symbol and it states "*Look Out For Motorcycles*". They're being given out by the Ohio Department of Transportation and are free at all cycle shops. Got mine from the local Harley dealership. Hopefully, every little bit helps.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

View attachment 171385

I have the LT1 1.4 so I put the sonic turbo badge on and some black chevy logos.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

One sticker on the back window that we in a particular profession can recognize others of the same.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Car needed a wash when this picture was taken. I have seen them on E-Bay and they come in a set of 3 in most cases.
> 
> View attachment 171113
> 
> ...


I'm getting these, both doors and boot. I'm going to put the boot badge on the decklid opposiite the Cruze 2.0TD badge.
They're going to look great.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I like your bow tie pal.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

tunes said:


> I like your bow tie pal.


Did the front too. Just some sticky vinyl I got off eBay.


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

...and matching wheels. :grin:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think this thread has strayed a bit... People seem to be missing the last word in the title... lol


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I think this thread has strayed a bit... People seem to be missing the last word in the title... lol


And also what subforum it is in, haha.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Speaking of which, it's time to change to new decals!

Only one for sure is 'Merica


----------



## verstohlen (Mar 21, 2015)

Amsoil/AEM/Edge and company sticker. Danny5's low clearance sticker is awesome.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> "Your next oil change is in 3,000 miles!"
> 
> "Nope!"


The "next oil change" sticker on my window has a Date of 6 months from the last oil change or "Miles" of 20% (oil life remaining).


- Joe


----------



## ironflower (Oct 28, 2014)

1/4 Century USAA Member decal.
Benelli Shotguns decal.
H & K decal.
Apple Computer decal.
NCSU Parent decal.


----------



## eaton53 (Nov 25, 2015)

Got my Aussie diesel emblems for both doors and the boot. They're gonna look good.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Danny5 said:


> Speaking of which, it's time to change to new decals!
> 
> Only one for sure is 'Merica


and DONE!


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I've got none. They get cops attention, then they see you doing stuff they don't see the guy next to you doing.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> I've got none. They get cops attention, then they see you doing stuff they don't see the guy next to you doing.


I am driving a slammed Red car with a lot of chrome accents. Not concerned that a couple stickers will attract law enforcement.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Danny5 said:


> I am driving a slammed Red car with a lot of chrome accents. Not concerned that a couple stickers will attract law enforcement.


I can see where some stickers isn't going to matter in your case. Particularly with the RED alone. I think only Yellow has been proven to draw the eye more than red. 

Dark blue (Blue Ray) with tinted windows...mine doesn't stand out in a pack visually.


----------

